# How to have sex with my piano teacher?



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I know this forum says no sex, but this is kinda urgent so please do not lock it. 

She is 35-40, I am 18. She is very attractice and we have a good time during the lessons which are once a week. We are usually alone too. She laughs at a lot of things that I say but that may just be because she likes to laugh idk. But anyways, I am starting to develop strong sexual urges towards her and would like to have a casual sex relationship with her. Oh yeah, and my anxiety is nonexistant with her so I am pretty comfortable. 

So, how do I make it happen?

EDIT: I said urgent because it is hard to concentrate on the music lol, which then in turn makes her want to get closer to me and show me how it is done.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Not to sound mean, but I would advise a cold shower. I think everyone develops a crush on a teacher at some point, but if you suggest "casual sex" to this woman, I dont believe the results will be what you hope for.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I know there is a chance she might say no, but I am pretty good looking lol. :lol


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Johnny1234 said:


> I know there is a chance she might say no, but I am pretty good looking lol. :lol


I am sure you are!!  But being a woman that is 38 I think I have an insight to how women of that age feel and the chances are pretty slim. Not because you arent "good" looking or "good" enough but you are simply too young and its a teacher-student relationship..


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Penny said:


> Johnny1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I know there is a chance she might say no, but I am pretty good looking lol. :lol
> ...


Aight, so what should I do? How would YOU like to be approached by your 18 year old student lol. How do I offer it without it being too obvious?


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I can't see any approach you make ending well.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

Only make an attempt if you are willing to quit the piano lessons! Since she's 38 she was more experience than you so just ask her straight up if she'd be interested. If she laughs it off, you could even continue the lessons with her probably. Don't try to be all smooth and make a move though, just ask.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Johnny1234 said:


> Aight, so what should I do? How would YOU like to be approached by your 18 year old student lol. How do I offer it without it being too obvious?


I have to agree with the above post that NO APPROACH is going to end well.


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

mary kay letourneau case much?


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

It/s not likse she is the only teacher out there lol.

Cmon people, some serious advice please. I am an adult after all, so no legal trouble there.


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

C'mon, just ask her. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Does she sit next to you while playing? Maybe you could casually put your hand on her knee or make some other contact. Ask her for a beer. Her response will be useful. If she gives you one, that will loosen you both up. But if she says you're too young, you can say you're old enough for 'other things' though. 

There's quite a few older women that like younger guys, so you at least have a shot.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Penny said:


> Johnny1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Aight, so what should I do? How would YOU like to be approached by your 18 year old student lol. How do I offer it without it being too obvious?
> ...


 :ditto

Well, people learn from their mistakes I guess....


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Make a mistake while playing the piano, and then ask her if you've been a naughty boy. 

You could probably just ask her though. I don't think you have a very good shot because of the reasons previous posters have posted, but there is a chance she may want that. Go ahead and give it a shot, and for Christ's sake, make sure to give us the details.


----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

Don't do it dude, she's bonkers:










:lol


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Inturmal said:


> Does she sit next to you while playing? *Maybe you could casually put your hand on her knee or make some other contact*. Ask her for a beer. Her response will be useful. If she gives you one, that will loosen you both up. But if she says you're too young, you can say you're old enough for 'other things' though.
> 
> There's quite a few older women that like younger guys, so you at least have a shot.


I like that idea. Gently brush your hand against her thigh or something. haha You only live once and she's only your piano teacher, it's not like your life depends on it. If the **** hits the fan and she's not into it, maybe you'll lose a piano teacher. Big deal.

OR maybe you'll have sex on top of the piano, that's hot.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Only one thing comes to mind when reading this thread...


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> Only one thing comes to mind when reading this thread...


:lol where do you people get these pictures?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

ask her if she's ever played one of those big organs, then wink

/got nothing


----------

